# New Arrival - Not Sure What It 'Is' Though!



## Impster (Sep 28, 2008)

Postman just dropped this off this morning. It was something of an impulse buy, mainly because I liked the look of it. The colour is something else - it can be white, ivory, khaki green, depending on the light. The lume is still there but not luminous. The hands' lume has turned a lovely 'copper' colour.

As I said, purely an impulse purchase - don't really care about it's value, but would love to know any history on it.

It's a small one, 30mm excluding crown with 16mm fixed lugs.

The movement is a Timor 15 Jewel movement.

It needs a bit of adjusting or possibly a service, and a nice strap.

Not sure what kind of strap to get - it either needs something dainty or one of those 'double' leather affairs to 'chunk' it out a bit.

Anyway - here's a few pics taken about 5 mins after the postman left!



















I'll work out how well it's running for a few days then consider my adjustment or service, and strap options.

Impster


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nice one :thumbsup:

IMO these old military dial watches look really good on bonklip type bracelets...




























Mind you they can be difficult to find although they do come up on ebay occasionally.

Alternatively Roy sells some nylon `Perlon` straps which I find go rather well with old watches...


----------



## Impster (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for that - I hadn't thought of those bonklip bracelets.

Thing is, as the watch is small (30mm diameter exc crown), I was considering something to give it a bit of substance - something like those leather straps with a 'cuff' underneath the watch?

So far, it's running a minute fast since 8am - that's about 4 mins per 24 hours. That seems quite good to me.

Impster


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

The Berlis is 32mm but the Utex & Services Navigator are both 30mm & the Aerist is 29mm, I think a chunky strap might over power them 

4 minutes isn`t to bad, I`ve got some that are far worse but a service could improve things :wink2:


----------



## Impster (Sep 28, 2008)

I think you've sold me on the bonklip or the nato...

We'll see...


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Nice 'Seep' too!


----------



## Impster (Sep 28, 2008)

Yup. My Grandfather landed on the Normandy beaches early on the 6th June '44 in one of those.


----------



## Impster (Sep 28, 2008)

Strap sorted: just ordered a khaki coloured Nato for it from RLT...


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Nice; I like this style...

I have something similar on an expanding bracelet, and another on olive cloth material...

It appears to be worth $1000, according to ebay 380156467882!

In which case, very nice!


----------



## Impster (Sep 28, 2008)

lol!

If it makes its 'buy it now' then mine for sale too!

!!!!!!!!! :derisive:


----------



## Impster (Sep 28, 2008)

Impster said:


> So far, it's running a minute fast since 8am - that's about 4 mins per 24 hours. That seems quite good to me.


Just had the watch back from a service at RyteTime.

New crystal (I cracked the old one - possibly as it was brittle due to age?), and a clean.

It now runs (after my first 24 hours with it back) at about 8 seconds fast per 24hrs! (lol see my post quoted above!!!)

It 'sets far more smoothly, and winds a bit more freely (also seems to wind 'further' from a complete stop?!?)

It's become a really nice watch which I'm quite attached to.

I'd like to know if anyone can provide any details as to what it is? Timor 15J movememnt (although not branded Timor on the face), 30mm or so diameter exc. crown. Seems to be the same as the ATP type (no sign of ATP marking on the back though, - it's been turned down flat and re-engraved RLM by someone (RLM being my initials and the 'clincher' that made me pull the ebay trigger on it).

Thanks

Impster


----------



## bjohnson (Oct 2, 2007)

Timor didn't make movements.

I'm going to guess it's an AS1187 (or related) since that seems to be the most common ebauche used in this period.

A photo and diameter of the movement would likely be enough to confirm


----------



## Impster (Sep 28, 2008)

bjohnson said:


> Timor didn't make movements.
> 
> I'm going to guess it's an AS1187 (or related) since that seems to be the most common ebauche used in this period.
> 
> A photo and diameter of the movement would likely be enough to confirm


Not that I'm disputing you, but the movement is definatelly marked 'Timor' 15 jewel, Adjusted 2 positions. It also has a star of david type emblem on it. I've seen the same movement on a few of the larger 37mm case WWW Timor watches. This particular one is a 31mm diameter case.


----------



## Impster (Sep 28, 2008)

It's the same movement as this one - featured in this thread:

TIMOR WWW on TWF.


----------



## bjohnson (Oct 2, 2007)

Impster said:


> It's the same movement as this one - featured in this thread:
> 
> TIMOR WWW on TWF.


Timor didn't make movements. A name on a movement doesn't mean they made it, it just indicates that it may have passed through their hands.

The movement in the referenced thread is a Peseux 190

http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?10&ranfft&a&2uswk&Peseux_190


----------



## Impster (Sep 28, 2008)

Ah! Right - I didn't know that! (bear with me i'm a novice...)

It sure looks the same, but without the incabloc (the odd shaped bracket on the big red ruby next to the F + S adjustment).


----------

